# Need German Blue Ram Help



## Darth Erin (Jul 6, 2008)

So I had 2 German blue rams in my tank-one male, one female. I don't know if they were going to pair up, but they were buddies nevertheless. I called them Mama and Papa in hopes that they would breed. I've had them for about 3 weeks or so. Well, Mama just suddenly died today and I'm very crushed. She was fine yesterday. Papa is not taking it very well. He's been looking for her all day and he's not his usual zippy self. I'm not sure why she died. Water params are great, temp is fine. Nobody else seems sick. I just added 4 juvenile denison barbs last week, but they pretty much keep to themselves and don't bother anyone. Should I get Papa another female? I don't care if they mate, I just want him to have a buddy. How about another male? Any opinions from anybody who keep these beautiful fish would be greatly appreciated. I'm very sad right now. Thanks!


----------



## Rodolfo (Mar 19, 2008)

well im sorry for your loss what are your peramiter first, from what ive heard in the past about rams is that they dont live very long i have several my self and ive found them to be very nice peaceful fish but i keep mine in a small group of about six so if there is any agretion betwine males and female it might be diluted. also do you have anything that might have tund off at night like an air pump or mabe co2's spike at night when you have alot of plants at night plant reverse ther sical and actualy use oxygen and produce co2


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

don't get another male unless you have multiple females. it doesn't matter what species they are, ALL MALE CICHLIDS WILL FIGHT!!!! don't put another male in with yours unless you have at least two females.


----------



## Darth Erin (Jul 6, 2008)

I have not checked the parameters for a few days, but when I did ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate were all at zero. I do a 20% water change once a week religiously. I do not turn anything off at night except for the lights. I'm running 2 Eheim Ecco canisters (no carbon) and 2 air pumps for 2 bubble wands that run constantly. I have an 80 gallon and for plants I have 2 vals, about 5 corkscrew vals, 7 or 8 wisteria, 3 or 4 cryptocorynes, and 3 amazon swords. I am not running CO2, so I supplement with potassium and Flourish Excel every other day per the directions and have fert tabs (Seachem) in the substrate as well. I'm currently having a brown algae issue. It's on the glass not too bad, but it is covering a lot of my plants. The denison barbs are supposed to be algae eaters, but I haven't seen it yet. Then again, I've only had them a week and they're still pretty young (about 1 inch long). I called around to all the LFS in my area and nobody has any female rams at all right now. I checked on Papa ram at lunch today and he's still looking for Mama and his colors have dulled a little bit. Is it OK to have only one ram especially since he's used to having a companion?


----------



## Rodolfo (Mar 19, 2008)

well i can tell you that your phosphates are up from the brown alge, but thats not your folt that just your local water supply and that dosen afect the fish just the plant as you can see try some of the phosphate absorbent product and a phosphate kit that will hepl you keep an eye on that other than that bro i have my selk yoyos with my GBR and they are grate tank mates like danny said keep more than one female to a male try like three to one or more that what i do and good luck .


----------



## Darth Erin (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank you Rodolfo. Once I can find a place that has females, I will definitely get 2 or 3. They are very beautiful and fun fish. Not as active as my yoyos, but just as charming.


----------



## D & T (Feb 4, 2008)

Does anyone have a pic of this (or a) German Blue Ram?? I have never seen one and would like to. You never know I might like to get some after seeing them!


----------



## roc-aquarium (Aug 26, 2008)

D & T said:


> Does anyone have a pic of this (or a) German Blue Ram?? I have never seen one and would like to. You never know I might like to get some after seeing them!


*NO!*

Ok, why not...



Mikrogeophagus ramirezi (German Blue Ram)​


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

most fish stores will not know the difference between a male and a female german blue. I feel that you should go to a store that has rams, then pick the females out yourself. the only reliable way to tell when their not breeding is that the males have extra long black rays on their dorsal fins (like a mowhawk!) and the females dont. the females front black rays are just as long as the other rays in her fins. the picture is of a male..... see how the black dorsal rays are much longer than the other rays in the dorsal fin?


----------

